# Inkscape - Objekte verbinden klappt nicht am Rand



## Eagle3386 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein etwas merkwürdiges Problem mit Inkscape 0.47:
Für einen Bekannten vektorisiere ich einen Lageplan, auf welchem das Verhältnis zweier Gebäude nicht dem in der Realität entspricht.
Allerdings kenne ich die exakten Abstände von Messungen aus der Realität.

Meine Idee ist nun, den Grundriss der beiden Gebäude per Vektor als ungefülltes Rechteck "nachzuzeichnen". Per "Objekte verbinden" möchte ich eine Verbindungslinie erzeugen - deren Länge kenne ich vom Messen und kann so (über zwei weitere solcher Linien) die tatsächliche Position im Lageplan ermitteln.

Anschließend müsste ich's nur noch drucken und mein Bekannter wäre ein sehr glücklicher Mensch.

Ich kann zwar die Verbindung herstellen, aber sobald ich eins der Rechtecke verschiebe, bewegt sich nur dieses - so als wäre gar keine Verbindung existent!
Weiß jemand Rat? 

Danke,
 Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also es ist nicht so wirklich leicht zu verstehen was du in deinem Lageplan machst.
Aber wenn du ein rechteck hast und es mit einer Linie verbinden möchtest muß das Rechteck irgendwo aufgeschnitten sein wo die Linie andockt. Da du so aus der Außenlinie des Rechtecks eine Linie machst welche an deiner eigentlichen Linie weiter geführt wird.
Das was du möchtest könnte auch eine Gruppierung der beiden Objekte sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Eagle3386 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,



> also es ist nicht so wirklich leicht zu verstehen was du in deinem Lageplan machst.


okay, dann nochmal anders. 



> Aber wenn du ein rechteck hast und es mit einer Linie verbinden möchtest muß das Rechteck irgendwo aufgeschnitten sein wo die Linie andockt. Da du so aus der Außenlinie des Rechtecks eine Linie machst welche an deiner eigentlichen Linie weiter geführt wird.
> Das was du möchtest könnte auch eine Gruppierung der beiden Objekte sein.


Mein Ziel ist Folgendes:

Sowohl die Garage als auch das eigentliche Haus existieren als Rechteck ohne Füllung.
Auf dem Lageplan ist die Entfernung zwischen beiden falsch, ich habe aber die Strecke von den Ecken beider Gebäude zueinander gemessen und außerdem den Abstand zu Referenzpunkten, die auch im Lageplan korrekt abgebildet sind.

Ich möchte nun das machen, was ich vor langer Zeit mal in CorelDraw sah: man kann eine Art "virtuelle Linie" erstellen, welche zwei Eckpunkte miteinander verbindet. Druckt man die Grafik, würde die Linie nicht mitgedruckt.
Der Sinn dieser Linie ist es (bzw. in meinem Fall sind es Linien) , dass ich die Länge der Linien verändere und die Garage quasi an die richtige Stelle geschoben wird - ohne dabei die Form des Rechtecks zu verändern, also maßstabsgerechtes Verschieben sozusagen.

Ist das so verständlicher? 

Beste Grüße,
 Martin


----------

